# Sound Off...Floro's vs. MH



## DillaWilla (Jun 26, 2006)

Would there be a huge difference between a 400 watt MH and 4-4ft floro tubes???

  I only have 4 plants in veg at any given time and have a 5x2 grow box.  I have been struggling with this for a week now.  I have 4 plants that are ready to go to flower and can not afford the 400 watt HPS that I want right now($400).  I asked about this in another post and was told that to waste money on a 250 watt mini hps($250) would not be worth it, and that I should buy a 250 watt mini MH for veg and use my 400 watt MH with full spectrum bulb to flower the plants I have now ...but buying another MH seems like the wrong thing to do.  I figured it would be better to spend $100 on 2 4ft floro fixtures that hold 2 4ft bulbs each and use those to veg my plants and then just use my 400 watt MH with full spectrum bulb to flower my 4 bagseed plants that are 7 weeks old, have alt. nodes and pre-flowers.  Ultimately I can buy a 400 watt HPS which is what I eventually want and then switch my 400 watt MH back to the veg room, use the HPS to flower, and then use the floro's to grow clones and keep my mother plant.  

_I guess the real question is how bad will I lose out if I switch my 4 misty plants that are in veg and about 2 weeks old from 400 watt MH to 4-4ft floro tubes????_

I know there are growers out there that only use floro to veg and HPS to flower and skip MH completely so what I need a vote on is can floro's produce good veg growth???  How many lumens is 4-4ft tubes gonna produce???  Should I do it this way???

Your advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 26, 2006)

4 plants and 4 tube florous. tough man. but you can do it. Remeber the lumen output on tubes is greatest in the center of the bulb and decreases at each end. Two plants would be all I'd do, but 4 I think can be done.

As far as the MH there are a couple of members here that grow just fine with great yeilds using an MH. I myself use an HPS, but watt/lumen Nothing compares with a hid. Thats why the MH was recommended for veg. You could veg four plants great with a 250 MH. Flower is when you need the output the most.

HPS can be used for veg too. but I prefer MH and florous better......right spectrum IMHO.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 26, 2006)

The hell with it I am buying a 400 watt HPS, even if im broke for a month.  That is the only option that makes sense.  Its a done deal


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 27, 2006)

The only reason I could think NOT to buy MH over flu is the space you are growing in..from my understanding your crop can get really close to fluoros unlike MH...


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2006)

Dilla, you should do some shopping around. $400 for a 400 is rediculouslly high.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 27, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Dilla, you should do some shopping around. $400 for a 400 is rediculouslly high.


*Yes that is way to high. I got mine for $100 off ebay. *


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 27, 2006)

Well this one has an Econo Cool Reflector, w/ glass shield 6" vents on both sides and a hortilux bulb. (I paid $320 total for the same setup on a 400 watt MH with full spectrum / warm deluxe bulb and it kicks ass) The $400 price i quoted includes tax and everything but its actually $340.00 total  (I called to verify), I was estimating on the $400 .  I can get the open style reflector with Hortilux bulb for $269 inlcuding tax but I think its worth the extra $100 for a flowthru system.  Or I can always get a 250 Watt Mini enclosed ballast MH for $240.00 to veg with and then use my 400 Watt MH with full spectrum bulb to flower with.  I dont know I am so confused, if I go spend $340 I will be financially dead for 2 weeks But I have four plants that need to flower NOW I will take a look on ebay to see what I can get, I dont want to have to put it together and such.  Thanks for all the help


----------



## Mutt (Jun 27, 2006)

insidesun.com


----------



## unix (Jun 27, 2006)

I wouldnt pay $400 man, i got my 400watt hps with ballast and shield around the bulb and the bulb for $220 brand new at the hydro shop near my house.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys, I shopped around and settled for a little less than I wanted but I feel I got a good deal.  I purchased a slightly used Sun System 400 watt HPS with a good Sun System full reflector (not a batwing or a gullwing) and a GE Lucalox bulb which produces approx. 54,000 lumens.  It is guaranteed to work and was only $129.98 which included shipping, I should have it in 5 days.  After shopping around I feel I got a good deal, I wanted to make sure I was getting a good reflector and a trusty ballast (not homemade or something sketchy) I feel like I can trust Sun System as this is what I am using now.  So all in all I am happy and I can flower my plants...yeah .  I will let you guys know how it looks when I get it.  Peace Out


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 27, 2006)

I cant see paying this much....but I get them at an awesome price through my business..however the setup you're talking about sounds awesome. DO IT!


----------



## stevo (Jul 1, 2006)

i use fluros to root the clones then its straight under the hps for vegging and they are left there for flowering on 12/12.
i guess a mh would probably be better for vegging,i would not bother vegging under the fluros,too slow.
but Ive had really good luck vegging under hps lights after the clones have had time to establish themselves under the fluro light and form a good strong root base.
to bud up 4 plants in soil i would go with a 400w hps for the best results,should be able to pick one up for alot less than 400 bucks.


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 8, 2006)

DillaWilla, 
  Man i started out with Flouros on my first grow and used them all the way through.  I ended up with 4-4ft flouros and some cfls.  I ended up with a little under 4oz for 5 plants dry weight.  You can get 4ft flouros at wallyworld for like 8 bucks and the tubes are really cheap buy the kitchen bulbs they have the most lumens. thats just my two cents.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info tool..I got it all figured out...Thanks for the help though amigo...Peace Out and GG


----------

